# AMD RX 480 GPU



## dcbdbis (Nov 26, 2016)

In searching the forum, I didn't find any relevant post about this specific GPU.

When I looked at the wiki, the handbook, and one other site that lists the Radeon GPU's support on FreeBSD....it's actually a little out of date.

I want to utilize the card in something else than VESA mode.

Can someone please offer commentary if this GPU is going to work at native color depth, native resolution of my monitor (1920x1080), and NOT depend upon VESA?

Thank You!

Sincerely and respectfully,

Dave


----------



## ShruggingAtlas (Nov 27, 2016)

Have a look at wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics or try TrueOS they have applied at least some of the patches needed.


----------

